# My First Setup



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Loving my classic and to think I was just going to get another Nespresso machine. Few days looking at this forum I ended up releasing my account of a few notes!

Bought my classic off another forum member SmnByt. Big thanks to him for explaining so much on picking the machine up. Thankfully Simon had done all the key mods - PID, IMS shower screen, 9 bar, and wand upgrade so I've inherited a beauty of a machine!

I've already added a bottomless portafilter and IMS basket to get me started

Just gone for a sage smart grinder pro for now until I have forgotten how much I have spent thus far!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Nice,those cups look huugggeee.


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

got big hands, nah only one's i've got until my loveramics ones turn up


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Looks good, slippery slope to a dual boiler and huge commercial grinder now haha


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

GingerBen said:


> Looks good, slippery slope to a dual boiler and huge commercial grinder now haha


That's what I'm afraid of! a week ago a £160 grinder scared the crap out of me now I know it's entry level at best!


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

cloughy said:


> That's what I'm afraid of! a week ago a £160 grinder scared the crap out of me now I know it's entry level at best!


I started with a classic and a sage SGP same as you. Got annoyed with it so sold both and drank filter coffee only. Then decided that a Sage Oracle would solve my frustrations so bought one of those. It didn't as it was faulty, sent it back and bought a second hand Rocket R58 and Mazzer Mini E lol. Have now sold Mazzer and looking to buy a Mythos....it's a slippery slope covered in extra slippery grease haha


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

More than that £300


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Good starting pair, you stepped on the right track.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

cloughy said:


> Loving my classic and to think I was just going to get another Nespresso machine. Few days looking at this forum I ended up releasing my account of a few notes!
> 
> Bought my classic off another forum member SmnByt. Big thanks to him for explaining so much on picking the machine up. Thankfully Simon had done all the key mods - PID, IMS shower screen, 9 bar, and wand upgrade so I've inherited a beauty of a machine!
> 
> ...


Duly noted is the remark 'My first set up' a classic comment on the road to upgraditious.

Jon.


----------



## RDL (Apr 21, 2018)

Sorry. I'm new to the forum and showing my lack of equipment knowledge. What is the grinder? I can't see a lable.

Thanks in advance.

Russ


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Its a sage Grinder


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

RDL said:


> Sorry. I'm new to the forum and showing my lack of equipment knowledge. What is the grinder? I can't see a lable.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Russ


From left to right.....

Knock box, for disposing of coffee grounds from the Porta Filter (PF) after brewing.

Grinder with LCD information panel, a clear hopper mounted on top, used to grind coffee beans suitable to brew.

The coffee machine in this case a Gaggia Classic.

Far right a pack of beans supplied by Rave Roasters.

There appears to be a PF mounted in the machine and also one laid in the tray below, there are several types of Porta Filters which accept differing sizes and types of baskets, also known as filters which allow the hot water to pass through the ground coffee (puck) whilst retaining the spent grounds in the basket.

This video will give you some insight into the workings of a machine, one of many using your search engine.........






Enjoy. Jon.


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

RDL said:


> Sorry. I'm new to the forum and showing my lack of equipment knowledge. What is the grinder? I can't see a lable.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Russ


The grinder is a Sage Smart Grinder Pro, retail around £200 but can be bought online from e.g. John Lewis around £150-160.

I have one, it's entry level although I quite like it, but the grinder is the thing you are most likely to upgrade and spend money on once you get the bug. £300 is considered the minimum for a decent low-end domestic grinder but many spend £500-1000 and more for commercial models. A new one coming out for domestic use called the Niche looks very interesting and in the £4-500 range - search the forums and google it for more info.


----------



## LondonGuy (Apr 29, 2018)

Looks awesome - very jeaolus!


----------

